# Picture Quality Tests



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

After some comments about the size of my files I`m trying some weight reduction tests using Adobe Photoshop Ltd Edition 5.0

First the heavy weight 624kb file


















second the 202.71kb file


















Finally the 85.63kb file

























Ok I`m missing something here ( no supprise really) because the 202.71kb is ok but the 85.63Kb is `orrible.









I don`t have the instructions for the Adobe, Bill took them away to check up on something and can`t find them









I have therefore been using the Adobe`s picture quality control to adjust the file size admittedly I have got the Canon G3 set up for `Large` ( High) Resolution and `Super Fine` (High Quality) Compression, my feeling being being to paraphrase a saying used in Hi Fi _"Put rubbish in and you`ll get rubbish out"_

So if someone knows how using the tools & equipment I have ( in terms a computer twonk like myself can understand) how I can post high quality photos at approx 90KB file size please let me know


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I use Photoshop 7.0 Mac, which should have a fair bit of commonality with your version. If I can help, please let me know.

Do you have a "save for web" menu item in the "FILE" menu?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I worry about my bandwidth sometimes.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll get him sorted Roy - don't worry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> I use Photoshop 7.0 Mac, which should have a fair bit of commonality with your version. If I can help, please let me know.
> 
> Do you have a "save for web" menu item in the "FILE" menu?
> 
> ...


I don`t know, at the moment I`m at work ( typing between being shouted at







) will let you know later this afternoon, thanks George











Roy said:


> I worry about my bandwidth sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Roy I`m sure I`ll learn how to do this properly











ESL said:


> I'll get him sorted Roy - don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Its all Bill aka `The Git`s` fault he was supposed to come round and sort out a few things including the firewall and my non working FTP that he installed for me.

Just because he`s inundated with union work and fiighting to save peoples jobs is no excuse


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Mac, I'll be around late tommorrow afternoon if you will be online then. I can talk you through some stuff if you like.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Mac, I'll be around late tommorrow afternoon if you will be online then. I can talk you through some stuff if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks George I (and certain members of the forum who shall remain nameless







) would be most grateful


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Have a good night shift mate. I'm off to be meself now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Have a good night shift mate. I'm off to be meself now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate









Things seem to have calmed down so I`m hoping its going to get better


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ... and certain members of the forum who shall remain nameless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on Mac ...._name-and-shame_ me ... I'm thick skinned, I can take it
















To be honest, while your pics are on the forum, I don't give a rat's arse how big they are...I have broadband







Roy might, but it's nothing to do with me, I'm not even a moderator









I might have more of an issue in the Photo Gallery because that's my own limited, paid for, web space.









Your file size reduction to 85K has screwed it a bit







, but maybe George can sort you out with your Photoshop settings --- not an application I use. My favorite at the moment is ULead PhotoImpact 10, a great application for not very much money. The shot below is its Save As dialogue for JPG/JPEGS with me adjusting your original ZIM quality down to about 55% leading to a reduction of file size from 638K (01:30 mins across 56K modem) to 98K (0:15 mins across 56K modem).

I'm not saying anymore of this subject







. Suggest next Saturday's theme is _Who Can Post the Largest File?_".


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Mac i have just resized this in PaintShop Pro6 from your original down to 72kb what do you think










Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > ... and certain members of the forum who shall remain nameless
> ...


Paul I wasn`t having a go, I am serious, if I can post quality photos at a smaller file size I`d be happy, I just don`t know how to do it









Hopefully this will soon be rectified as I would like to get more photos in the gallery

























Mal52 said:


> Mac i have just resized this in PaintShop Pro6 from your original down to 72kb what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mal I see it is possible


----------

